# Who wants a turkey???



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just found this thread over in the regional shoots forum.

Sanford is quite easy to get to from most anywhere in NC. What say you all - let's support this shop and possibly take home a turkey vs. a crispy.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7771859&posted=1#post7771859


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just found this thread over in the regional shoots forum.
> 
> Sanford is quite easy to get to from most anywhere in NC. What say you all - let's support this shop and possibly take home a turkey vs. a crispy.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7771859&posted=1#post7771859



if ya go don't forget your Halloween mask.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just for you Bees

http://www.revver.com/video/288078/lizard-eating-a-honey-bee-2/


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Lizard love turkey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0FQ0SJ0nCw


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Bees & Lizards looking endangered*

You two should watch out-those videos look threatening


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just found this thread over in the regional shoots forum.
> 
> Sanford is quite easy to get to from most anywhere in NC. What say you all - let's support this shop and possibly take home a turkey vs. a crispy.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7771859&posted=1#post7771859


count me in.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> count me in.


oh boy a dysfunctional lizard and a toothless treeMonkey tryin to win a turkey. Hard to tell which is which .
someone has got to get some video of this.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bees said:


> oh boy a dysfunctional lizard and a toothless treeMonkey tryin to win a turkey. Hard to tell which is which .
> someone has got to get some video of this.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


 Ok humble bumble there is room for you too unless you are scared.Oh thats right you are just like your boy BH all buzz and no sting.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm going to try my best to make it there. Forgot that I had been asked to help do an auction on Sat morning and promised the wife we'd go car shopping. Guess which one "now" has priority. 

Will do all I can to get the Escalade cleaned up and traded in in time that I can make the trip to Sanford - about 1.5 hrs. Long ways to drive for the chance of winning a turkey, but hey, it's a chance to take down TreeMan & Spoon13. And from what I hear there might even be one or more of the Raleigh crowd showing up.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm going to try my best to make it there. Forgot that I had been asked to help do an auction on Sat morning and promised the wife we'd go car shopping. Guess which one "now" has priority.
> 
> Will do all I can to get the Escalade cleaned up and traded in in time that I can make the trip to Sanford - about 1.5 hrs. Long ways to drive for the chance of winning a turkey, but hey, it's a chance to take down TreeMan & Spoon13. And from what I hear there might even be one or more of the Raleigh crowd showing up.


First off, nowhere in this thread or the other one did Spoon13 declare that he would be present at said archery turkey shoot. I hate to disappoint you but I can't be there.

Second, if I was to make an appearance, there is NO, ZIP, NILCH, NADA chance that I would be taken down by a lizard. Not gonna happen. I hate to ruin your dreams, but facts are facts.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> First off, nowhere in this thread or the other one did Spoon13 declare that he would be present at said archery turkey shoot. I hate to disappoint you but I can't be there.
> 
> Second, if I was to make an appearance, there is NO, ZIP, NILCH, NADA chance that I would be taken down by a lizard. Not gonna happen. I hate to ruin your dreams, but facts are facts.:wink:


If you're skeeered, say you're skeeered. :tongue:

Now are you coming to DCWC on 11/01?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you're skeeered, say you're skeeered. :tongue:
> 
> Now are you coming to DCWC on 11/01?


That S word is NOT in my vocabulary. As far as DCWC, we'll have to see what happens between now and then. Still got too much time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> That S word is NOT in my vocabulary. As far as DCWC, we'll have to see what happens between now and then. Still got too much time.


Mine either, but some times I think it ought to be. :tongue:

Come out on 11/01 if you can and bring me a crispy (just spot me about 30 points). :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Mine either, but some times I think it ought to be. :tongue:
> 
> Come out on 11/01 if you can and bring me a crispy (just spot me about 30 points). :wink:


I would like to be there. I made some adjustments to my arrows and they should fly better down range. Would love to see what difference it makes. I'm just not promising anything now. It's too early.

Not sure if I could spot you 30, but I'm sure we could come up with something.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> That S word is NOT in my vocabulary. As far as DCWC, we'll have to see what happens between now and then. *Still got too much time.*



Speaking of time - guess who is due in 2 months!!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I could have gone ALL DAY and not seen that and things would have been OK by me. 

I know, remember I have a 4 year old and he has expectations.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I could have gone ALL DAY and not seen that and things would have been OK by me.
> 
> I know, remember I have a 4 year old and he has expectations.


Just be glad I didn't show you this one that a guy found on his trail cam.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Lee. I've been trying lose a little weight.

ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Thanks Lee. I've been trying lose a little weight.
> 
> ukey:ukey:ukey:


You might want to try and "train" that belly button as well.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You might want to try and "train" that belly button as well.


You are a sick, sick man.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> You are a sick, sick man.


Who you calling sick? Convince me you didn't go back and check out the belly button. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Unfortunately I saw it the first time, so NO I didn't go back and look at it. How could you miss it?? It's like a tumor or something.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Unfortunately I saw it the first time, so NO I didn't go back and look at it. How could you miss it?? It's like a tumor or something.


In my best Arnold voice: "It's not a tumor"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Thanks Lee. I've been trying lose a little weight.
> 
> ukey:ukey:ukey:


Spoon after 3 months of weight loss


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm getting a little busier around here, and look at all the fun on missing out on :sad:...I can't keep up with you jokers anymore...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Spoon after 3 months of weight loss


 Now that is good except Spoon always had a finger in his nose.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> I'm getting a little busier around here, and look at all the fun on missing out on :sad:...I can't keep up with you jokers anymore...


 I other words the wife said no go.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*crazy pictures*

Gosh Prag, Where in the world do you get some of those crazy pictures? The Santa one is too much:wink:


----------

